# Just Wanted To Make The Introduction



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Good wishes for smooth sailing with that nice project! He looks wonderful and Stella is her usual beautiful self.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Very best wishes for beautiful puppies!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

What a gorgeous couple  I can't wait to watch this pair through their courtship and see Stella become a mommy!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice looking boy! And Stella is her usual beautiful self!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Handsome boy. That will be a batch of really pretty puppies.

Best of luck with their match up!

VQ


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, after seeing the daddy-to-be, I predict thick coated puppies! It sounds like you may have a rainbow colored litter. Wouldn't that be pretty? Best of luck.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Wonderful and happy for you. We're going to have lots of poodle pup pictures to sigh over.... Best of luck....


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! I can't wait to see what colors are going to show up in the litter!
Two very pretty spoos just gotta have some very pretty pups I think !


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Cuties! Fingers crossed!
I have been told by breeders that breeding a solid color dog to a parti will only result in abstracts, and it is very rare to have a parti until the father carried the gene. And I think you would have to breed blue, silver, brown, or brindle to get brindle. Brindle is a very elusive gene. 
Good luck and I hope everything is safe and goes as planned!


----------

